# 1000 acre Oglethorpe county hunting club needs 4 members



## Ironhead (Jun 15, 2016)

Great hunting club. 20 minutes from Comer off of Centerville road. Good road system, plenty of deer & turkey, secure camp with power & water. Family club, we only have 13 members maximum. Dues are $950. 
PM me for more details.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 15, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## bamajax (Jun 17, 2016)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent Mr. IronHead


----------



## texan16 (Jun 17, 2016)

Sent a PM.  Very interested.


----------



## yelojaket (Jun 17, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## texan16 (Jun 18, 2016)

Can I call or email you. Sent PM


----------



## yelojaket (Jun 19, 2016)

Another pm sent. My brother and I will be in your area today looking at hunting property and hope to see / discuss yours as well.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## lucasaw (Jun 26, 2016)

Myself and 3 friends are looking for a club to join. I'd like to get coordinates of the property and a copy of rules. My cell number is 404-202-4719.


----------

